# * Val's Villagers! * ~ Free Art ~ SLOTS FULL!



## January (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome to Val's Villagers! In an attempt to make myself draw more and to practice digital inking, I've taken up the task to draw as many villagers as I can! Just let me know who you want to see!

*FREE VILLAGER REQUESTS*
* Please only make requests if there is an open slot!

* You may request one villager at a time. When your villager is completed, a link to the image will be posted below.

* You are welcome to use any of these drawings, even if you were not the one who originally requested it! Feel free to make sigs with them, etc. However you MUST credit me and you may NOT claim the art as your own or profit from it!

* Since these images are for public use, requests are free! Tips are certainly appreciated but not necessary.


*COMMISSIONS*
Due to there being WAY too much on my plate right now, I cannot take special commissions
unless you can make me a REALLY good offer. Wishlist in sig...


*CURRENT SLOTS**
ALL SLOTS CURRENTLY FULL!*

1 – Tangy - COMPLETED
2 - Diana - COMPLETED
3 - Goldie
4 - Rooney
5 – Fauna - COMPLETED
6 – Felicity
7 – Hamlet
8 - Twiggy
9 – Rosie
10 - Genji


*VILLAGERS SO FAR*
_(click to view)_

Ankha
Bam
Becky
Carmen
Caroline
Chester
Cole
Diana
Erik
Eugene
Fauna
Fuchsia
Hamphrey
Kid Cat
Lobo
Muffy
O'Hare
Pekoe
Roscoe
Rudy
Static
Sydney
Tangy
Willow
Zell


----------



## Mary (Jan 25, 2014)

Sooo cute!


----------



## January (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks Mary!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2014)

Ahhh cute <33 I would definitely request a villager when you do c:


----------



## Videovamp (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes, dear lord, yes, I would be very interested!


----------



## Chessa (Jan 25, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## January (Jan 25, 2014)

Ohh cool! Good to know!  Thanks guys. I'll get my town done quick and then start taking requests!


----------



## January (Jan 27, 2014)

Today's villager: Rudy!  He and Ankha are my only starters left.


----------



## krielle (Jan 27, 2014)

So cuteeeee!~ <3


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Jan 28, 2014)

:This art is amazing! Definately will be asking for comission :3


----------



## January (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks guys. These have been really fun to do so far, so I think what I'll do is take requests of villagers one at a time, but if someone wants to offer bells/villagers as a trade I will draw their whole town. 

I'll probably start doing requests in about a week, but if anyone wants to reserve a spot early be my guest haha.


----------



## Akikitsune (Jan 28, 2014)

Ahhhh I'd like to reserve a spot! I'll definitely offer you bells to draw a villager or two for me to help you along with finishing your town


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 28, 2014)

omg so reserving !! your art is really qt~ i LOVE you drew carmen. bells? i suppose :3


----------



## Videovamp (Jan 28, 2014)

Caroline please! I also have an art thread going, so I'll trade you my art for yours!


----------



## January (Jan 28, 2014)

OK, I made a note of the three of you! I'm going to try to draw at least one villager a day so it shouldn't be long before I start on them. Just let me know who you want drawn, and I'll PM you once I start working on them.


----------



## Akikitsune (Jan 28, 2014)

I'd love to see Static and Hamphrey :3
I'm excited to see them!


----------



## roroselle (Jan 28, 2014)

aww cute~
I'd love to reserve too!! I wanna see Chester drawn <3
I'd pay bells/furniture for your art c:


----------



## January (Jan 28, 2014)

roroselle said:


> aww cute~
> I'd love to reserve too!! I wanna see Chester drawn <3
> I'd pay bells/furniture for your art c:



You got it! No payment necessary! Unless you want to! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Akikitsune said:


> I'd love to see Static and Hamphrey :3
> I'm excited to see them!



Is there one that you want to see more/first?


----------



## January (Jan 28, 2014)

Added O'Hare! *0*


----------



## applepopple (Jan 29, 2014)

Please can I reserve last spot?  love your art! I would love to see Apple :3


----------



## Snow (Jan 29, 2014)

Those are so adorable! I can't wait to see your Pekoe, she's my normal, I <3 her!!


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd be happy to pay for a drawing of Eugene, and I'd love for the whole town cx I'd pay lotsa money


----------



## January (Jan 29, 2014)

Snow said:


> Those are so adorable! I can't wait to see your Pekoe, she's my normal, I <3 her!!



Your wait is over! 

I just updated the main post with rules and such, and added Pekoe to the list!

*foxehtrot28*, want to claim a slot? There's one left!


----------



## Hush (Jan 30, 2014)

omg, can you do freya?


----------



## Chessa (Jan 30, 2014)

When there is place can you do Zell ?


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Jan 30, 2014)

Can I claim more than one villager for bells? If not, Eugene is fine :3


----------



## January (Jan 30, 2014)

Sydney has been added~

I also updated the rules. This is my first thread like this so bear with me while I figure this out


----------



## Snow (Jan 30, 2014)

Ah Pekoe is insanely cute!!

Thanks so much for sharing these!


----------



## January (Jan 31, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> Can I claim more than one villager for bells? If not, Eugene is fine :3



I put you on the list for Eugene, for free. :3 I added a new rule that if you want me to make a picture of multiple villagers together, each villager is 100k.

OR If you're broke (like me!) you can just wait until the next round of slots opens up and get another one for free!

Let me know what you'd prefer


----------



## roroselle (Jan 31, 2014)

I saw your commissions rules, and you do mayors too? For 100k?
Just wondering if you do mayor art too because I'd love to pay 100k for a drawing of my mayor c:


----------



## January (Jan 31, 2014)

roroselle said:


> I saw your commissions rules, and you do mayors too? For 100k?
> Just wondering if you do mayor art too because I'd love to pay 100k for a drawing of my mayor c:



Hi! Yes, I'll do mayors for 100k. Do you want that instead of the Chester drawing you originally asked for? (You can always ask for more drawings, you just have to wait for a new slot to open up  )


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jan 31, 2014)

Can I request art for my mayor?


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Jan 31, 2014)

I can pay a million for all 10 if thats fine with you. :3 
They're all in my signature. Plus my mayor, So that'll be 1.1M I'll give a reference. and take all the time you need. Do you think you can have them all in one photo though? That'd be great :3 You're awesome cx


----------



## January (Jan 31, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> I can pay a million for all 10 if thats fine with you. :3
> They're all in my signature. Plus my mayor, So that'll be 1.1M I'll give a reference. and take all the time you need. Do you think you can have them all in one photo though? That'd be great :3 You're awesome cx



Sure! ^0^ It might take me some time, as I have another town commission ahead of you. But I'm happy to do it! Thanks "

Could you send me a list of your villagers + a pic of your mayor for reference?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stargazer741 said:


> Can I request art for my mayor?



Yes! I will draw mayors. But unfortunately you will have to wait for new slots to open up.


----------



## January (Feb 1, 2014)

Added Fuchsia!


----------



## xbiohazard0 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ooooh I am most surely going to watch this! C:


----------



## Sinister Chiyoko (Feb 1, 2014)

Aww so cute （≧∇≦) I'll have to keep an eye out for when you have a slot open!


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 1, 2014)

I could've sworn they were all in my signature. xD lemme just round that up for you then.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor's front side, yes it's a school uniform designed for my town cx


Back side, a little cape thing lol


And under the bow area is supposed to be an orange with a white O under, but of course you can't see it on a 30x30 canvas of squares c:

as for the list of villagersIN no particular Order)
I want
Hazel
Filbert
Sheldon
Bree
Rod
Eugene
Dotty
Ruby
Kid Cat and
Kyle


----------



## January (Feb 1, 2014)

Alright! Finished appelpoppel's town. For those interested you can check it out here: https://31.media.tumblr.com/73ab79d3174875066f69593ecce47791/tumblr_n0cksnN02W1qbpdvoo1_1280.png

Time for* foxehtrot28*! I haven't drawn a mayor yet so I hope I do him justice. XD Do you have a particular image you want to see (like, the characters holding hands, celebrating, etc etc)?


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 1, 2014)

awh that's okay cx
you can just have him in the side in a smiling raised eye brow with the arms bent like a "I dunno"

And the villagers can be like competing for something or doing something stupid and my mayor is like "Yeah they're my knuckleheads"

lol


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 1, 2014)

Can you draw Ruby? ^^


----------



## January (Feb 1, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> Can you draw Ruby? ^^



Certainly, just keep an eye out for when the next batch of slots open up! :3

+ I added Willow... Mayor January may have had a few drinks and drew her newest villager... :0 Enjoy!


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 1, 2014)

January said:


> Certainly, just keep an eye out for when the next batch of slots open up! :3
> 
> + I added Willow... Mayor January may have had a few drinks and drew her newest villager... :0 Enjoy!



Awesome! ^^


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 2, 2014)

I can pay you 500k to draw me + Molly & Static here is a reference of my mayor:

( will add in a little bit just got to upload the picture)


----------



## Momonoki (Feb 2, 2014)

Lurking for the new slot batches owo


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 2, 2014)

What is your tumblr? I wanna follow you :3


----------



## January (Feb 3, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> What is your tumblr? I wanna follow you :3



Thanks!  My tumblr username is CaptainSpaz.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Makkine said:


> omg so reserving !! your art is really qt~ i LOVE you drew carmen. bells? i suppose :3



Hi Makkine, are you still interested in a request? Let me know who you'd like!


----------



## January (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's my silly commission for foxehtrot28... https://24.media.tumblr.com/0f8db1edce1224852f816b6e6bf6aea2/tumblr_n0geuwSBdQ1qbpdvoo1_1280.png

After these 10 slots I don't think I'll do commissions for a while, only the one-villager requests... sorry! Didn't realize how long it takes to do them.


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 3, 2014)

its so cute I love it!!


----------



## January (Feb 5, 2014)

Added Static! 

I may open another slot if I don't hear back from Makkine. :0


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 5, 2014)

January said:


> Added Static!
> 
> I may open another slot if I don't hear back from Makkine. :0



*stalks board*


----------



## January (Feb 6, 2014)

Caroline has been added!


----------



## Draegan (Feb 7, 2014)

Just wanted you to know I think your art is amazing! The posing is very fluid and natural.  And adorable to boot!


----------



## January (Feb 7, 2014)

Draegan said:


> Just wanted you to know I think your art is amazing! The posing is very fluid and natural.  And adorable to boot!



Wow, thanks so much!! ;0;


----------



## January (Feb 9, 2014)

Finished Chester! One more to go until I re-open requests


----------



## roroselle (Feb 9, 2014)

January said:


> Finished Chester! One more to go until I re-open requests



SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE <3


----------



## January (Feb 9, 2014)

Added Hamphrey... so all slots are now OPEN!


----------



## Beary (Feb 9, 2014)

Can you draw Roscoe for me? ;u;


----------



## Chessa (Feb 9, 2014)

Would you do Zell


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 9, 2014)

Can I request Becky cx

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yes, I added your FC so whenevr were online well trade :3


----------



## EmmaFrost (Feb 9, 2014)

Could you please please draw Cole? :3


----------



## lizzyrose (Feb 9, 2014)

Could I pay 300k for art of my mayor with Peanut? (if there's any spots left) I'll add a picture asap :3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Can I request Eugene? ;v; ooh, maybe we can do an art trade!


----------



## January (Feb 9, 2014)

OK, I added the following to the list:

1 – Beary509 – Roscoe
2 – Chessa – Zell
3 – foxehtrot28 – Becky
4 - Illyana – Cole
5 – mayormako - Eugene

- - - Post Merge - - -



lizzyrose said:


> Could I pay 300k for art of my mayor with Peanut? (if there's any spots left) I'll add a picture asap :3


Right now I'm just doing either/or... so, I could draw your mayor OR Peanut now, and next time I open slots I can do the other? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



foxehtrot28 said:


> Can I request Becky cx
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh yes, I added your FC so whenevr were online well trade :3



I added you too, eventually we will connect haha


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 9, 2014)

Ooh! Can you draw Kid Cat maybe?


----------



## roroselle (Feb 9, 2014)

I'd like to commission! 
Would love my little Mayor Roselle to be drawn <3



Spoiler: MAYOR REFERENCE

























Dress: QR Code click here

Shoes: White Leather Shoes

Glasses: Tortoise Specs

Socks: White Stockings

Hat: Floppy Hat

Hair: Lilac

Eyes: Blue-Green



Let me know if the references are good enough c:


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 10, 2014)

Can you do Lobo please :3 he's my favourite ever


----------



## Sinister Chiyoko (Feb 10, 2014)

Could you do one of my Mayor?


Ill happily pay for this to get done >~<
Sorry if the picture is not very good to work with.


----------



## lizzyrose (Feb 10, 2014)

January said:


> Right now I'm just doing either/or... so, I could draw your mayor OR Peanut now, and next time I open slots I can do the other?



ah okay, just my mayor then please 


edit: added pictures!

















Spoiler: She is wearing these


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 10, 2014)

If you still have slots open? I would like my mayor drawn. Reference is in my signature! :3


----------



## DaintyC (Feb 10, 2014)

I saw you have a couple of spots open could I request Bluebear? She is so cute!


----------



## January (Feb 10, 2014)

OK! Slots are now closed! Thanks for all the interest, guys! Here are the last four added to the list:

lizzyrose – Mayor Commission
roroselle – Mayor Commission
Idfldnsndt – Lobo
Sinister Chiyoko – Mayor Commission

For those getting commissions, remember I will send you the watermarked version, and after receiving the 100k payment I will send the normal version.


----------



## lizzyrose (Feb 10, 2014)

January said:


> OK! Slots are now closed! Thanks for all the interest, guys! Here are the last four added to the list:
> 
> lizzyrose – Mayor Commission
> roroselle – Mayor Commission
> ...



yay I got a slot, thank you ^_^ Am I able to pay early?


----------



## January (Feb 10, 2014)

*Added Roscoe! Next up is the commissions!*

- - - Post Merge - - -



lizzyrose said:


> yay I got a slot, thank you ^_^ Am I able to pay early?



Sure, if that's easier for you!


----------



## Videovamp (Feb 11, 2014)

Aww, haven't checked this thread in a while, but Caroline turned out so cute!


----------



## Sinister Chiyoko (Feb 11, 2014)

January said:


> OK! Slots are now closed! Thanks for all the interest, guys! Here are the last four added to the list:
> 
> lizzyrose ? Mayor Commission
> roroselle ? Mayor Commission
> ...


OMG thank you so much!!!


----------



## lizzyrose (Feb 11, 2014)

January said:


> Sure, if that's easier for you!



I'm on GMT time but I can be on here till late :3 I'll just keep an eye out for when you're online.


----------



## January (Feb 11, 2014)

lizzyrose said:


> I'm on GMT time but I can be on here till late :3 I'll just keep an eye out for when you're online.



I'm usually available after 5 pm EST (10 pm GMT?)


----------



## lizzyrose (Feb 11, 2014)

January said:


> I'm usually available after 5 pm EST (10 pm GMT?)



okay, that's a good time actually  I'll pm you around then if I see you online.


----------



## Sinister Chiyoko (Feb 11, 2014)

Just wondering, what time zone you are in? I'm in Australia.


----------



## January (Feb 11, 2014)

Sinister Chiyoko said:


> Just wondering, what time zone you are in? I'm in Australia.



I'm in EST (United States)


----------



## Sinister Chiyoko (Feb 11, 2014)

January said:


> I'm in EST (United States)



Ah, Thank you for letting me know that ^_^ Just wanted to make sure what time you are in.


----------



## January (Feb 12, 2014)

Had to take a day off but here's lizzyrose's mayor!



Spoiler


----------



## lizzyrose (Feb 13, 2014)

January said:


> Had to take a day off but here's lizzyrose's mayor!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



It's perfect! Thank you so much!!


----------



## January (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm glad you like it! ^.^


----------



## January (Feb 13, 2014)

roroselle's mayor!



Spoiler


----------



## DaintyC (Feb 15, 2014)

Lurking for when you open again. Your art is so FREAKING cute. Some of the best I think!


----------



## January (Feb 15, 2014)

DaintyC said:


> Lurking for when you open again. Your art is so FREAKING cute. Some of the best I think!



Aww, thank you! 

----

By the way... I took a day off from these drawings to try something new... since my town is called Kakariko I re-made my town map using Link to the Past art assets! It was really fun but very time consuming, haha. Take a look!


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 16, 2014)

January said:


> Aww, thank you!
> 
> ----
> 
> By the way... I took a day off from these drawings to try something new... since my town is called Kakariko I re-made my town map using Link to the Past art assets! It was really fun but very time consuming, haha. Take a look!



whoah you should make and sell some of those cx


----------



## DaintyC (Feb 16, 2014)

January said:


> Aww, thank you!
> 
> ----
> 
> By the way... I took a day off from these drawings to try something new... since my town is called Kakariko I re-made my town map using Link to the Past art assets! It was really fun but very time consuming, haha. Take a look!



That looks AWESOME!!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm not sure if you've seen it, but I posted the Willow picture on my art thread!


----------



## nekosync (Feb 16, 2014)

Oooh, you're good!

Could you maybe draw Drift lifting his shirt and revealing abs? Kind of a weird request but meh.


----------



## January (Feb 16, 2014)

*mayormako *I did see it! Thank you so much!! I will have Eugene for you in a day or two  Thanks for being patient <3


----------



## January (Feb 16, 2014)

Here is the last Mayor commiss! On deck: Eugene!


----------



## Sinister Chiyoko (Feb 17, 2014)

January said:


> Here is the last Mayor commiss! On deck: Eugene!



Omg i love this sooo much!! I sent you a PM about the payment >~<


----------



## January (Feb 18, 2014)

I FINALLY FINISHED EUGENE. *dead*


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Feb 19, 2014)

Lurking for an open slot x3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 19, 2014)

January said:


> I FINALLY FINISHED EUGENE. *dead*



i'll pay for your funeral -w-
edit: OMG YOU DID THE HAND PISTOL THINGY. i love you ;w;


----------



## January (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that the delay in these has been between work and being sick this week. D: Cole and Zell HAVE been sketched, I just have to find the time to complete them!


----------



## Chessa (Feb 20, 2014)

Take your time  and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice art


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 20, 2014)

I know you've been sick, but go ahead and rest up and get better ;w; but I have a favor, do you think you can switch Kid Cat into Erik? I can pay more, but alas, as dreamies become impossible, dreamies change, thanks so much :3


----------



## January (Feb 21, 2014)

I added Zell... tried a different process with this one... idk... I hope it's okay Chessa!


----------



## Chessa (Feb 22, 2014)

Absolutely! Thank you!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 22, 2014)

Will you do mayors? 0_0


----------



## January (Feb 22, 2014)

Added Cole and Muffy... ugh I really wasn't on my game today. Next up is Becky, I'm determined to make her AWESOME.


----------



## January (Feb 22, 2014)

If I did a stream would that be a thing people would actually be interested in?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Feb 22, 2014)

January said:


> If I did a stream would that be a thing people would actually be interested in?



I would be interested


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 22, 2014)

January said:


> If I did a stream would that be a thing people would actually be interested in?



yes!!


----------



## January (Feb 23, 2014)

OK, I'm going to stream my drawing of Erik... it's my first stream, so bear with XD
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/captain-spaz


----------



## January (Feb 24, 2014)

Erik from last night's stream is up. ^^


----------



## January (Feb 27, 2014)

Added Becky!


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks great as always cx


----------



## January (Mar 5, 2014)

WOO! I finally had time to do Kid Cat. Now just one more before I re-open requests :3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 5, 2014)

Yay! One more :3
*Lurks*


----------



## January (Mar 10, 2014)

Lobo is coming, I swear ;.;


----------



## January (Mar 11, 2014)

FINALLY POSTED LOBO. Slots are now open :3


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Mar 11, 2014)

Tangy? :3


----------



## Yundai (Mar 11, 2014)

Diana <3?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 11, 2014)

Goldie? c:


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 11, 2014)

Rooney :3


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 11, 2014)

plz do Fauna!


----------



## kaliechan (Mar 11, 2014)

Please do Felicity!


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (Mar 12, 2014)

Can you draw Hamlet please ? *-*


----------



## sej (Mar 12, 2014)

Please can you do Twiggy?


----------



## Bunnii (Mar 12, 2014)

I would like to request Rosie? Thank you!


----------



## analytic (Mar 12, 2014)

I'd like to request Genji~ thank you! and this is so generous o u o


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 12, 2014)

Can you draw Ruby?


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 12, 2014)

Pietro


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 12, 2014)

Could you draw Lolly?~


----------



## January (Mar 12, 2014)

Whew! Ok, I just added the new requests -- Genji was the last one I can accept right now. Sorry!


----------



## January (Mar 12, 2014)

Added Tangy!


----------



## January (Mar 18, 2014)

Added a new drawing - Diana! This one was inked and painted by hand


----------



## January (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry for the lack of updates. Real life is crazy! I added Bam to the list and Fauna is in the works (she got bumped up because she's a fave of mine


----------



## January (Mar 31, 2014)

Added Fauna. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 4, 2014)

If you are taking requests I would love to see Pheobe and Mira.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

Bump for January~


----------

